# Debunking The Crazies Who Think The California Wild Fires are along the Bullet Train Route ...



## nononono (Nov 15, 2018)

*The below map says it all......*

*




*



*Gov Jerry Brown may be Crazy, but he sure as hell isn't*
*stupid.....*

*Unless SOLID evidence is brought forth .....people promoting *
*this kind of nonsense should stop....*


----------

